# Malibu X-Factor Stealth 14 Sneak Peek



## Fireline20

This is due out in Feb or March but Check out these picts now

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4892

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4893


----------



## pier_man0909

the stealth 14 is 14'4". there will also be a stealth 12 which will be 12'4".


----------



## MGYog

Newbie about fishing kayaks. I've been researching in the web about them, and have narrowed it down to a Prowler 13, or a Tarpon, and saw the new Malibu Stealth X-14. How do you compare the Stealth with the Prowler fishing rigged?


----------



## pier_man0909

totally different class of kayaks. prowler and tarpon do not have the comfortability, capacity for storage, weight bearing capacity, stability as the x-factor or stealth. the x factor and stealth will be better for bigger guys.


----------



## Rolo

The Prowler 13 and 15 are good yaks and hand rough water but they are a wet ride. The Tarpoon yaks are good. The 14 and the 160i are good yaks , very fast but don't have the weight carrying capacity. The Malibu yaks, X-factor and Stealth 14, are great. They can carry everything you need and more. They are not as slow as some would have you believe. They are a little heavy but the pros definitely out weigh the cons. These yaks were built to fish by kayak fishermen. I hope to buy a Stealth 14 soon.

Rolo


----------



## kq6

*make sure you demo, and define your purpose.* there is the ferrari, honda, and the hummer; all have pros and cons. i am 200lbs and 6' and love the t160, very fast, tracks well. i have caught reds in 12" of water to pulling 45" stripers on my lap. storage? i can store a set of rolleeze in the front. as the years have gone by, i carry less. no milkcrate, two rods. target one/two species only. in three or four years, you will trade out for a new one.

but if you are 250lbs....

ken c


----------



## straps57

Looks nice but it is missing one thing Peddles


----------



## rsieminski

is the Stealth is the same hull as the X, with a dif cockpit? Any differences besides the addition of the 2 hatches, and a round one? What's inside the hatches? Liners? What else is dif? Why the new model?


----------



## Mdt1992

leeai said:


> Has anyone bought this type of sling shot before that holds the amo in the handle? http://www.liangdianup.com/sporting_1.htm
> this company has free shipping to anywhere in the world and they guarantee delivery to Australia. I heard that sling shots
> are ok to sell in Australia as long as you say they are being used to toss bait in the water when you go fishing, any truth
> to thatone?


SPAM!!!!!!!:spam:


----------



## pier_man0909

rsieminski said:


> is the Stealth is the same hull as the X, with a dif cockpit? Any differences besides the addition of the 2 hatches, and a round one? What's inside the hatches? Liners? What else is dif? Why the new model?


the stealth 14 is built on the same hul as the x-factor, the 12 is shorter, therefore a new hull design. I have not seen one yet so I dont know of any other differances off the top of my head. the round hatch is actually a livewell which can be plumbed with a pump or not and can be plugged for dry storage. the 2 other hatches on the side can be used for more dry storage and to plumb the livewell.


http://www.bigwatersedge.com/bwevb/showthread.php?t=4395


----------



## lil red jeep

pier_man0909 said:


> http://www.bigwatersedge.com/bwevb/showthread.php?t=4395


After reading the provided link, I have decided to start saving my pennies! May have to divert one or both teenagers to community college for a while, but it looks like a good trade to me! Sweet yaks!


----------



## notso

It's interesting that they reduced the weight capacity by 75# if it's the same hull. Of course they had so many scupper & seat support failures on the original x-factor, maybe they just wanted a little extra safety factor.


----------



## pier_man0909

notso said:


> It's interesting that they reduced the weight capacity by 75# if it's the same hull. Of course they had so many scupper & seat support failures on the original x-factor, maybe they just wanted a little extra safety factor.


they fixed the issues with the scuppers and seat suport. I believe it is just that the interior design is a little different. the livewell area holds water, the extra plastic to make it makes the boat weigh more, etc.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76

Has anyone paddled/fished out of the mini-X...I'm looking for an all around smaller boat that I can also surf and spearfish with and possibly stand and flycast. Reviews looked promising, but I want to hear it where I know its unbiased. Boater's World has it w/ a free seat, but they don't offer test drives....Just wonderng what the board thinks...


----------



## Fireline20

CIRCLEHOOK76 said:


> Has anyone paddled/fished out of the mini-X...I'm looking for an all around smaller boat that I can also surf and spearfish with and possibly stand and flycast. Reviews looked promising, but I want to hear it where I know its unbiased. Boater's World has it w/ a free seat, but they don't offer test drives....Just wonderng what the board thinks...


I have seen one at the local Boaters World here in Columbia and it looked rather small, not sure I would want to stand up in it.


----------



## [email protected]

*kayak kevin*

I saw kevin stand on a drifter, at first landing last spring.


----------



## 05 grand slam

any one know when these are coming out i or a price really like this yak but would like to narrow down my search to know if it is in my price range or not


----------



## 05 grand slam

Thanks for the report Adi.

Prices on the new Stealths are:

Stealth 12

999.00 Including Plumbing/ pump kit for live well. With installation and wiring.


Stealth 14

1299.00 Including Plumbing/ pump kit for live well. With installation and wiring.

OEX Point Loma currently has each model. Feel free to come down and take a look.

OEX Point Loma
1453 Rosecrans St
San Diego 92106
619-758-9531 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

answered my onw question from big water this is what one of the guys said and well never mind way outa my price range lol


----------



## Caught Myself

[email protected] said:


> I saw kevin stand on a drifter, at first landing last spring.


Kevin can do a lot of things most other people can't


----------

